# Paid Spam Fandango 29r,



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Fandango 29r Tandem - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

2010 Fandango 29r Tandem Mountain Bike

Injury Forces Sale&#8230;Our favorite tandem, but we must sell it.

Frame was bought new in July of 2010. Bike build was completed 08/2010.

Bike is built for true cross country off-road riding. The drivetrain is a 2x9 setup with a guard in place of the outer chainring.

Build components are high end and tandem rated.

Frame is size large (19,5 / 17.5), Frame color is white
ATC double crown fork, (converted to wet lube system, reliable coil spring, no flex) 
Shimano Tandem Crankset
Middleburn hard anodized and Teflon coated chainrings 
SRAM 991 Cross Step drive chain
SRAM 971 Timing Chain
SRAM PG 970 Cassette, 11/34 tooth
Rear Derailleur, SRAM XO twist 
Front Derailleur, Shimano SLX 2x9 specific
Brakes, Avid BB7 with 203 mm discs, (recent new Avid oem brake pads)
Brake Levers, Avid Speed Dial SL (titanium hardware)
Front Wheel, DT 440 hub, DT Alpine triple butted spokes, Sun MTX 33 rim
Rear Wheel, DT 540 hub, DT Alpine triple butted spokes, Sun MTX 33 rim
Tires / Tubes, Panaracer Rampage and Slime tubes front and rear
Easton handlebars, Thomson Captain stem, CODA adjustable stoker stem
FSA PIG Headset
Seatposts, Captain-Thomson, Stoker Thudbuster LT with Lizard Skin dust boot
Saddles, Captain, Terry Fly Titanium, Stoker, Terry Butterfly Titanium
Pedals Shimano SPD M520
Eccentric Bottom Bracket, Bushnell
Also includes two custom frame bags and three Profile Bottle Cages.

Bicycle has 120 miles since replacement of all chains, chainrings, cassette, cables and cable housings.  Additionally, both bottom brackets were removed and inspected. The Eccentric Bottom Bracket was removed, inspected, cleaned relubed and reinstalled. Scott grips and new XO shifter grips also replaced.

Bike is setup for Captain 5"10", Stoker 5"6".

Frame Dimensions ¬ 19.5/17.5 (From MTBTandems.com Website)
Captain's TT: 24.5 "
Captain's ST: 19.5" 
Stoker's TT: 28.6 "
Stoker's ST: 17.5" 
BB Height: 13 inches
Standover: C = 31", S = 28"

$3500

JK & PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bummed to hear it, PK. Best wishes for speedy recovery, and quick sale.

Mike


----------



## firedog62 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hate to see someone give up there bike for any reasons. We love our Fandango 29er Tandem and it's a shame that you have to give up yours. Get better soon and we hope you get back on the trails soon!!!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

firedog62 said:


> Hate to see someone give up there bike for any reasons. We love our Fandango 29er Tandem and it's a shame that you have to give up yours. Get better soon and we hope you get back on the trails soon!!!


Thanks for the kind words. We love this bike too. Letting this one go will prevent me from doing something stupid and re-injure myself.

We still are keeping our road tandem and full suspension tandem. This should pose less risk to my back. Ideally it will be real good when healed, but from talking with others who have similar injuries, it can be a long way to get back and even then you MUST be more careful not to injure it again. I have no plans to ride off-road until healed. Plans for road riding are not even considered yet and will be easy rides for a while.

With luck, someone will buy a nice Fandango with a good build, their purchase will absolutely keep me off a hardtail tandem MTB a lot longer.

If only I had a DeLorean with a Flux Capacitor...

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I sent my $2 in for another month of MTBR advertising. 

Still have it if any needs a nice well built and well taken care of size large Fandango 29r performance tandem.

There has been a bunch of tire kicking emails, 

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, this 2x9 setup is easily made into a 3x9 setup. Add an outer ring and replace the 2x9 SLX front derailleur. Depending upon the team, they might also consider swapping the 36 tooth current big ring into a 34 tooth middle if it becomes a 3x9, The shifter and cable is already 3x9 capable.

One nice feature of running a proper 2x9 front setup is this is the best shifting bicycle, in regards to front shifts, I have ever ridden. The change from big to small or small to big is quick and precise.

If not having a 3x9 is a stumbling block, I will build it into a proper 3x9 if needed.

No doubt the fork has some folks worried. I can reduce the price and remove the fork allowing the new owner to install the fork of their choice, or if you buy the fork and get the fork here, I'll install it.

If you like the bike but not the price, ask, maybe you will have an offer I like.

It is a fun, dependable bike. Needs a new home.

PK


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Ya gotta stop poppin' wheelies on the tandem! It's really hard on the back. Sorry you have to let your baby go. There will always be more bikes to buy and build when the time is right.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> Ya gotta stop poppin' wheelies on the tandem! It's really hard on the back. Sorry you have to let your baby go. There will always be more bikes to buy and build when the time is right.


Wheelies, ironically our old now gone MT3000 did ride a wheelie during a steep climb on John Brown at Santos. Also we've had one tandem airborne, that was pretty cool. Actually the injury is just cumulative of several.

As for more bikes to buy and build, no doubt.

I just hope someone that can really use this machine is the buyer. This bike can run and will with the right team.

I really don't want to part it out...but that DT 540 rear hub is tempting me to build some race wheels for the road tandem.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> I just hope someone that can really use this machine is the buyer. This bike can run and will with the right team.
> 
> I really don't want to part it out...but that DT 540 rear hub is tempting me to build some race wheels for the road tandem.
> 
> PK


He's right, the Fandango rocks!!! I hope you find a good home for it!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This thing needs to be ridden and needs a good home.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not sure how it happened or when, but somehow MTBR changed my listing to "SOLD". This is incorrect and the Tandem is still available.

If interested send me a PM.

PK


----------



## Rob762 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great bike, I can't swing the $ right now. Not enough posts to reply to pm. Hope injury is healing well and you sell the bike soon.

Rob


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Tandem is relisted in the MTBR classifieds today. Not sure why or how it was shown as sold, but it is still available.

The current add is located here.
Fandango 29r Tandem - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

PK


----------



## Oliver S (Apr 17, 2012)

would it be possible to you to ship it to Europe? (Belgium)
Can 't send you PM because I am new on the forum.
Can you send me PM with your e-mail address?

Oliver


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Rob762 said:


> Great bike, I can't swing the $ right now. Not enough posts to reply to pm. Hope injury is healing well and you sell the bike soon.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Rob, it may be the most economical deal for you...I know you have no money, but you would save big on shipping being local. Plus the bike could make you faster since it already knows the cool tandem trails locally and up through central Florida.

As a free bonus I'll let you know, this bike is not afraid of Alligators.

PK


----------



## Rob762 (Feb 9, 2012)

PMK said:


> Rob, it may be the most economical deal for you...
> 
> As a free bonus I'll let you know, this bike is not afraid of Alligators.
> 
> PK


Lmao...... A well trained Florida bike. I'm in Davie (west of ft lauderdale). Where are you at?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

West Palm Beach

PK


----------



## Rob762 (Feb 9, 2012)

31" standover.... Too much for moi. ;(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The market seems slow unless I want to give it away.

Is there any interest in the frame, fork, or other components?. 

Considering some options, including parting it out.

If the interest was there, I could easily make the change to a 3x9.

PK


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I'd love something like that, but as a grad student won't be able to afford it for a couple years, until I've got a real job. Good luck selling it, and I hope for your sake you don't still have it when I've got the money to buy


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> I'd love something like that, but as a grad student won't be able to afford it for a couple years, until I've got a real job. Good luck selling it, and I hope for your sake you don't still have it when I've got the money to buy


Make an offer. It's just sitting here not being used.

PK


----------



## Danthuente (May 7, 2012)

*tandem fandango*

Hi,
I'm interested in your tandem. I tried to PM you but as a new user the site won't let me.... quite frustrating.
I live in Michigan. I gather the bike is in Florida. I have access to a friend of a friends fandango that I will demo this weekend. I'm concerned about frame size for my wife and I. I am 6'1", she is 5'2".
I'll be in touch, or feel free to call me. or cell 231-620-0526
If the frame size is right, it checks out with a bike shop, and you are willing to wiggle a little on price, this might work out.

Dan


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan, I am not sure if you got through to PMK w/your PM but I can tell you I am about your size, my stoker is only slightly taller than yours, and we ride a large Fandango like PMK's. FYI, Paul is a bit shorter than me and he claims he has short legs. This weekend I tried my friend's new (small) Fandango and I really didn't feel much difference in the standover. What I did notice was the length. Way too short for me. You need the room in the cockpit for both captain and stoker. I really noticed this when we got a road tandem and stoker was up in my business more than usual. PMK's rig should fit you well. Good luck, Jamie

Jamie


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

malaclemys said:


> Dan, I am not sure if you got through to PMK w/your PM but I can tell you I am about your size, my stoker is only slightly taller than yours, and we ride a large Fandango like PMK's. FYI, Paul is a bit shorter than me and he claims he has short legs. This weekend I tried my friend's new (small) Fandango and I really didn't feel much difference in the standover. What I did notice was the length. Way too short for me. You need the room in the cockpit for both captain and stoker. I really noticed this when we got a road tandem and stoker was up in my business more than usual. PMK's rig should fit you well. Good luck, Jamie
> 
> Jamie


Jamie and Jennifer

Back is healing and I am being well behaved by not riding off-road until some official promises to the stoker are fulfilled.

If we do TDF again, I'm riding the KTM as a solo rider. She can ride something else.

PK


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

P.M. sent


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Those that may be interested make the offer.

We have a few things going on over the next couple of weeks and then two options for this machine.

#1, It gets outfitted with cruiser or slick tires and become our park bike to tote the grand daughter in her Burley trailer, plus serves second duty as a grocery getter saving wear on the Co-Motion.

Option #2 is parting it out and selling just the frame. We are debating some options on whether we still need a 29r tandem and are discussing other options for us to fit the parts onto if anything.

PK


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

is the tandem still available?


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

could you please send me a pm?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Still Available.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Gone to a new home that will use it for what it was built for. We'll miss this great bike. Many great rides and memories. 

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the sale P&J and to the new owners! 
Ed and Pat


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Good to hear Paul so........ did another forum member pick it up?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

XC Mike said:


> Good to hear Paul so........ did another forum member pick it up?


He found it here, but I doubt they will spend much rime here, could be wrong but I want to believe the bike will be ridden a lot, limiting time spent here.

PK


----------

